# gamers in sydney australia



## rei jin (May 13, 2004)

heya, we've got an experienced D&D group, just moving from 3.0 to 3.5 and we'd like an extra player (or two) to join in the fun.

doesn't matter how crazy you are, i'm sure you'd fit in just fine.

any takers?


----------

